# Finatics aquarium store "may madness sale!"



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello again everyone! Its been a while since I have been on here and I don't get to chat on sites as much as I would like to so please call me at the store if you have any questions! 
Anyways for the "ENTIRE MONTH OF MAY 2011" I am having a blow out sale! EVERYTHING is "BUY 3 GET 1 FREE!" and you can "MIX and MATCH" your items too! Buy 1 can of fish food, 1 plant and 2 fish and your cheapest item is FREE! 
My stock levels are HUGE right now as my breeder's are getting overstocked and passing deals onto me so I am passing them on to you! 
If you have never been to the store then you should make a trip as I am truly one of Ontario's NICEST stores! But hey don't take my word for it! come and see for yourself! Over 250 tanks now! (at the store and my home) and truly the BEST selection of cichlids around! LOTS of new community fish too! TONS of angelfish! Lots of cory cats and rainbows and more!!!! LOTS of Anubias plants now too and priced very well at $9.99 each (Anubias nana) for a good sized piece! Nice showy sized pieces of Anubias barteri too at only $14.99 each! NEW SHIPMENTS arriving all the time! 
Here is the information about the store! Enjoy and I hope to see you soon!
FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
-just minutes from Kennedy Subway station
-just minutes south of HWY 401
PHONE 416-265-2026
WEBSITE (not yet complete so please don't ask for an inventory list! CALL ME!) www.finaticsaquarium.com
CLOSED EVERY MONDAY, TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY! SERVICE CALLS! NEW CLIENTS WELCOME TOO!
OPEN THURSDAYS AND FRIDAYS FROM 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM
thanks for supporting your local small business!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello again.. just want to "update" the newbies on here who don't know me! 
I keep getting questions about how much do I sell fish tanks for... ANSWER! NOBODY can beat Big Als on tank prices guys! He is a "multi millionaire" who buys "tractor trailer loads direct from the manufacturer".... no independant can do this so don't waste your time shopping around! I have been in the business of pets and fish for 30 yrs and I am being honest! YES an independant can beat the chains on QUALITY of livestock becuase fish care is totally different care from drygoods that just go on a shelf! I truly hope that people understand this! Thanks for the continued support everyone! mb


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Great store, great fish, great person....what els can I say.

Mike..do you have any of the small shell dwellers in stock? 

Thanks

Lou


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the good words Lou... I currently only have the following:
-lamp. brevis kitumba orange belly -large young adults $15 each
-lamp. multifasciatus $11.99 each
-calvus and comps too! from 11.99 each!
thats really about all for now... sold out of all types of ocellatus but more will be available soon... just don't know when! 
thanks again... mb


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the info. 

I was hoping you had some steppersii, speciosus and ocellatus "gold" in stock. 

Anywho, I still wanna check everything out. Ill see you this weekend.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Moving to General Marketplace Discussion...


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

sorry bud... no ocellatus of any sort right now! keep checking in! mb


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

no worries. Ill see ya this weekend.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Great store with great prices here!! Mike is an awesome guy to deal with. Been awhile Mike, I'll try to drop in this weekend!

Later
Wil


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

I cannot say that Big Al's is all that much cheaper than Finatics. The key with Finatics is that you always know you are getting a quality fish (unless you pay $2.99 for it) and Mike knows what the heck he is talking about. He also cuts deals for people who buy in high quantity. Also, I find he seems to be more willing to cut a deal with a regular. Although he never cuts deals for me .


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

dropped in last night. Tanks are fully stocked with a lot of good looking new stock. Big shipment of Lelupi came in last night.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

sorry to hear that I didn't cut you any deals Matt... guess you gotta spend more money! LOL... kidding! I try to offer "quality livestock at fair prices".... being the cheapest is not the way to go as I have found this out before! you get what you pay for! 
I also appreciate everyone's support and good words over the past few years! with out you all I would not be where I am today! I am trying to continuously grow and expand the livestock and products to meet everyone's wants and needs but its not always easy so I appreciate your patience and support! Let me know if there are any other ways that I can help you and improve my store at the same time... thanks again everyone and take care! 
ps... the BUY 3 GET 1 FREE SALE is still on! new shipments are always arriving! mb


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*great deal*

I was in Mikes the other day, traded him a bunch of red zebras and got a really great deal IMHO. One of the fish I got was a group of lamp. multifasciatus. These are really interesting to watch and they have already started moving the sand around and digging the shells down to the bottom even though they are sitting on 2 inches of sand. With any kind of luck we'll see some fry in a little while. Wonderful store and Mike is a fund of information


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the good words Hawkeye! much appreciated... 

also note everyone that this is the final weekend of the BUY 3 GET 1 FREE SALE! hurry on in... lots to choose from! mb


----------

